# New Job, and the strangeness of leaving the kitchen where you have been



## Dardeau (Apr 16, 2013)

After almost four years at the same restaurant I have gotten an opportunity to move on to something different. I'll be working for the same partners as a sous at a new restaurant Peche www.pecherestaurant.com. It is an honor and really exciting to be asked to be involved with this project, but that last night at the old place last week killed me. Leaving the people and the four walls that had become like family and home to me over the last four years was way harder than I expected. Anybody else have an old home that they miss?


----------



## azchef (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah I know how you feel, great people and team work are hard to come by. But now you get a chance to make more memories


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 16, 2013)

Cool thing now is building your own crew up. I really liked that part. Got rid of some of the dead weight. Every bodies eager for a new beginning!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck! Sometimes it's hard to leave, other times.....................
.......not so much.
I like the new place's menu. Keep us posted on how the transition goes.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 17, 2013)

The old home I miss is the firehouse. 

I can't help but wonder, if I stayed I'd be.............Retired. Tomorrow would have been my 25 years on.

Health Insurance for life? Pension. Differed Compensation. Young enough to do what ever the heck I want. Double dip?

But then I would have had to listen to the yahoos who got promoted because of their college degrees. Nevermind critical thinking, common sense and most importantly.....honor and balls. You can have the new breed. It's all about CYA.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 17, 2013)

Been missing my last job a bit lately. Especially the Boston Accoustics bookshelf speakers I installed on the line. No music and very little talking at the new gig so far. I also miss working with people that I actually enjoy talking with.

But new equipment, space and quality product make up for a lot.

BTW Dardeau I like the looks of your company.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 17, 2013)

I still fondly think of when I worked at the fish market. Good times.

Still, this looks like a great opportunity. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Miles (Apr 17, 2013)

I like the looks of the menu. I have no doubt you'll have a great time. Good luck!


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks y'all. It's been a ton of work, and we are nowhere near where we need to be, but it has been great. I was at Cochon a fairly long time, LRP have been great people to work for, chef owned and operated. I'm glad you like the menu, come see me when you get down this way.


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 18, 2013)

Also once the fire Marshall lets us light our ridiculous grill, I'll post pictures. Of course I have to figure out how to post pictures first.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 18, 2013)

It will be time to move on from my current place soon-ish, not looking forward to it, but I am sure in the long run it will be for the best.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 18, 2013)

6 seasons at PCC. I feel it was a good run.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 18, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> 6 seasons at PCC. I feel it was a good run.



Are you leaving?


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 18, 2013)

Haven't decided. My exec chef is gone, my junior sous is gone. It's just not the same place anymore. If I do leave I hope it's to become an exec myself. I'm facing reconstructive ankle surgery in 6 days so I'm in no place to go hobbling around looking. I just don't know what my future holds. Its the uncertainty I'm troubled with. I look back fondly at all my years here but it just feels empty now. Like going back to your childhood neighborhood.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 18, 2013)

Best of luck to you guys, JC and Rick. You guys are studs, so you'll rule whatever spot you land at.

-and I mean that in the least gay way possible(not that there's anything wrong with that, it's just not for me)


----------



## tkern (Apr 18, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> It will be time to move on from my current place soon-ish, not looking forward to it, but I am sure in the long run it will be for the best.



Where are you heading?


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 18, 2013)

you're still pretty young rick, you'll find a place for yourself.


----------

